# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  rape dreams what do they mean

## necris

I was wondering what is the meaning behind a rape dream?


I'm a young man in my early twenties but I dreamt I was raped by a strange woman. That was one realistic (it felt real) freaky hellish nightmare and I've had my fair share of nightmares. It all started with a beautiful white marble coffin in my room after examining it I touched it and it suddenly opened and an extremely pale, tall, thin, woman with corpse-like alabaster skin stood up and looked at me strangely with long crimson hair and glowing crimson eyes with shadows shifting all around her (she looked vampiric so I guess she may have been some sort of ancient vampire or something) not knowing what to do I just waved and said hi next thing I know I'm being slammed into the ground (she was extremely strong and in real-life I'm a strong guy but I was totally at her mercy and completely helpless in the dream). At around 4 AM I woke up almost ready to vomit which later I thought was weird I didn't think dreams could feel so terribly real that you could feel the effects in real life after calming down, getting a drink, and coming back to reality I went back to sleep but the dream kept going where it left off and I was trapped in the nightmare till 1 PM (I thought that was weird as well for some reason I couldn't wake up) and then I was released and woke up.

----------


## Mulya

This is a huge fear of meeting someone, most likely female. She has to make a decision about something very important to you. You are suspecting, that she doesn't like you at all, and this is why you are afraid, that her decision could be unfavorable.

----------


## Mans

probably she is a demoness  (female demon ) that has appeared in your dream. These entities are very strong and their power is not comparable with humans' power also unlike other visibly being , demons are able to meet human in dreams willingly

----------


## woblybil

> probably she is a demoness  (female demon ) that has appeared in your dream. These entities are very strong and their power is not comparable with humans' power also unlike other visibly being , demons are able to meet human in dreams willingly



I never had a demoness, I would love to do battle with one. So far most things dare not challenge to a lucid dreamer.

----------


## tommo

Put it this way.... at least every couple of months we get people asking what, if anything, a raped/raping dream could mean.

Nothing.

----------


## Mans

> I never had a demoness, I would love to do battle with one. So far most things dare not challenge to a lucid dreamer.



I didn't said you have had a demoness but sometime such being attracts to a person without any background and without he notices to them and this happen at night often.So what I say is just an information and no more. Also know nobody can battle such powerful entities in enmity . They often hear what we say and are sensitive about our claiming against them but usually they scare of humans' stature and don't appear to us except a bit

----------

